# Calling all NZ mini breeders....



## JoshHarley (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi Team, 

My name is Josh. My Family and I live in the Wairau Valley near Blenheim, NZ on a 35 acre lifestyle block, north facing over looking the river and mountains. 
We have 3 children, purebred Andalusian mares in foal, sheep, cattle, chickens, dogs etc......oh what a life ha ha!

We are doin' our best to find a starter herd of mini/pygmy goats in NZ but are having a current underspell in luck so if anyone could help us find a breeder here we would be most grateful indeed.

Love the forum, can see us being here a bit, picking brains and threads etc

Josh


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to TGS! Your place sounds lovely!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Josh - I don't think we have any in NZ???? Let me know if you find any....


----------



## chatoyance (Sep 2, 2013)

There is a guy in the South Island who has a few that he imported from Australia a while back. Occasionally he sells on Trademe. I don't have contact details sorry. The other (and for my money, cooler) option is NZ's own miniature breed Rawhiti. They are a slightly different shape, not so stumpy but more like a dairy goat that shrunk. They get to about 60cm at the shoulder 30kg weight in a mature buck. Kids are not much more than a kilo at birth. They milk in proportion to their size, which is nice for those with a small block, and they have excellent feet. Andrea's website is the best place to start if you want to find out more, she also knows most of the breeders. http://tehuafarm.com/pluck/?file=kop2.php


----------



## chatoyance (Sep 2, 2013)

try this thread http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f184/new-breeder-new-zealand-117577/


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome to TGS! I'm from Australia 
Just wanna add in that chatoyance is making those Rawhitis sound really great, even better than Australian minis.


----------

